
Backlash against gender equality push in Silicon Valley - gnicholas
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/23/technology/silicon-valley-men-backlash-gender-scandals.html
======
gnicholas
> _Mr. Damore, frustrated after another diversity training, wrote a memo that
> he posted to an internal Google message board. In it, he argued that maybe
> women were not equally represented in tech because they were biologically
> less capable of engineering. Google fired him last month.._

Didn't the memo focus at least as heavily on differing preferences, as opposed
to differing abilities?

